# Bleeding when I poo!!



## ghostdog

Afternoon all, thought I'd kick off lunchtime with an appetising subject; blood poos!

All joking aside I am quite worried and I can't get a doc appointment till monday so I'm looking to ease my mind a little in the meantime. I've done the google searches and got page upon page of people saying 'it might be ok but see a doc immediately'.

However, none of these people mention intense lifts or BBing, so I'm just wondering if anyone here has ruptured anything when lifting?

I've had piles plenty of times from lifting, particularly after back sessions but this time there's no soreness, no little lumps and I feel fine apart from a feeling like I've hammered abs (I haven't) and a lot of blood when I go. I also get the impression (from what i've read) that piles that bleed would cause a 'bit of blood on the poo' but this is literally full of blood, inside and out and the paper looks like I been shot :no: ok maybe not THAT bad, but scary amounts still (imagine nosebleed clots).

If anyone's got a bit of knowledge on this I'd well appreciate it, like I say the docs is a definate but I wanna try and chill myself out for the weekend's wait.

cheers guys


----------



## Beklet

Really big piles? Polyps?

Is it fresh bright red blood?


----------



## Retep

Mate, if i were bleeding that much the wife would drag me A&E!?

You'll get seen quicker than Monday!?......i hope! :blink:


----------



## danimal

Retep said:


> Mate, if i were bleeding that much the wife would drag me A&E!?
> 
> You'll get seen quicker than Monday!?......i hope! :blink:


seond that


----------



## Robsta

probably piles that are inside the anus mate. Piles don't have to protrude to be there, they can be inside and you'll only know you have them by bleeding....I've had this before, nothing to worry about but make an appointment at the quacks who'll refer you to a bum specialist....

Such as Tom


----------



## Robsta

Be prepared for the old rubber glove treatment tho'....

Last time I went he told me it was his finger but I swear he got both his fcukin' legs in there.

He said to me"I've just got to put a small telescope inside".

Well fcuk me, I screamed like a b1tch, "small telescope, you sure it's not from the Royal fcukin' Observatory"....I cried

"What's it called, The fcukin' Hubble Telescope?"

The worst bit is, walking out of the hospital trying to pretend you still have dignity........ :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Geo

Funny you should mention this, i had this not thast long ago, everytime i pooed i got blood coming out, it was all over the side of the pan. Now iv had a pile before, big, wasnt pleasent, and i got the cream for it. went away within a week or so.

Now when i got this a last wk or so, i was like, well no pain, just blood which means your pile/piles have burst and are just getting rid of excess blood, no need to worry about it, as it cleared up itself.

Now pooing normaly. All OK. :thumbup1:

Geo


----------



## The Mad Rapper

Robsta said:


> He said to me"I've just got to put a small telescope inside".
> 
> Well fcuk me, I screamed like a b1tch, "small telescope, you sure it's not from the Royal fcukin' Observatory"....I cried
> 
> "What's it called, The fcukin' Hubble Telescope?"


OMFG! Brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## megatron

I wouldn't worry mate, the wrost (and most unlikely) possibility is bowel cancer, but unless you're pushing 60 you have more chance of winning the lottery.

Probably just a bit of a tear/pile. Have fun with the doc shoving a camera up your bum


----------



## Ollie B

never mad a problem with my **** before. Except clogging up my pan


----------



## ghostdog

lol I f**king love this board! from the descriptions it does sound like some farmers have popped and just clearing out, though of course I'm getting the doctor ASAP, probably will check into A&E tomorrow though.

thanks for the advice and especially for lightening me up peeps


----------



## toxo

my m8 fiancee died from polyps that turned to cancer which all started with bloody in her stools, so if i was you i would get my **** down to the doc.


----------



## Beklet

Robsta said:


> Be prepared for the old rubber glove treatment tho'....
> 
> Last time I went he told me it was his finger but I swear he got both his fcukin' legs in there.


Christ did you go to the same doctor as me??

No piles though just a tear - makes me wonder what my ex was up to while I was asleep.....


----------



## Girl4

Robsta said:


> Be prepared for the old rubber glove treatment tho'....
> 
> Last time I went he told me it was his finger but I swear he got both his fcukin' legs in there.
> 
> He said to me"I've just got to put a small telescope inside".
> 
> Well fcuk me, I screamed like a b1tch, "small telescope, you sure it's not from the Royal fcukin' Observatory"....I cried
> 
> "What's it called, The fcukin' Hubble Telescope?"
> 
> The worst bit is, walking out of the hospital trying to pretend you still have dignity........ :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Lmao at that reply :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leeston

does it look like this?


----------



## Girl4

Love all the replies!

On a serious not though is it bright red blood or brown/darker?

If it's brown/dark then this would probably suggest that it has come from higher up/further inside you or is old blood which has been inside a while.(Not a good sign)

If it's bright red flesh blood then it's more than likely just from the outside/just inside your a**e such as a tear/piles.

Not a nice topic I know :whistling: hehe...but try not to worry too much.


----------



## Girl4

leeston said:


> does it look like this?


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Madeira Jon

When you bend over, just check to make sure that there aren't 2 hands on your shoulders!


----------



## a15x2

mate you should be fine, the only time to worry during the finger test is if he waves his arms and yells "look no hands"

or if he is having one of those clumsy days and is 'all fingers and thumbs'


----------



## Tatyana

If you are bleeding a lot you need to go to AE if the blood is bright red.


----------



## delts

I've got the same thing as well! really bright red blood, I'm just assuming its piles, I'm using that anasol cream for piles twice a day, 2 weeks later and theres nowhere near as much blood, sometimes none at all, so it seems to be working. I fcuking hate going to my doctor at the best of times, and if it involves my asre it needs to be EXTREMELY bad before my doctor goes anywhere near it!


----------



## Girl4

a15x2 said:


> mate you should be fine, the only time to worry during the finger test is if he waves his arms and yells "look no hands"
> 
> or if he is having one of those clumsy days and is 'all fingers and thumbs'


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: fantastic answer


----------



## Blofeld

I've had a lot of experience in the "bleeding anal" department (ahem, that does't look the same in a post as it sounded in my head?).

Anyway, I started passing a little blood, it got worse and worse until I was passing pure bright red blood. Without going into all the details and a long story, it was something I ate, although I was in hospital for a few days and they diognosed me with bowel cancer!

Just suggesting that you think back about what you have eaten over the last couple of days, anything out of the ordinary, or anything that you don't eat often etc.

Hope you don't have to have an endoidoscopy (spelling?) like I had.


----------



## cellaratt

Blofeld said:


> I've had a lot of experience in the "bleeding anal" department (ahem, that does't look the same in a post as it sounded in my head?).
> 
> Anyway, I started passing a little blood, it got worse and worse until I was passing pure bright red blood. Without going into all the details and a long story, it was something I ate, although I was in hospital for a few days and they diognosed me with bowel cancer!
> 
> Just suggesting that you think back about what you have eaten over the last couple of days, anything out of the ordinary, or anything that you don't eat often etc.
> 
> Hope you don't have to have an endoidoscopy (spelling?) like I had.


I had similiar problems when I started my bulking diet...since I've been off diet, no probs...worth looking at what your eating and start the process of elimination so you can get things back to normal...

Seeing this is topic related i'll post...

No Strain, No Pain: The Bottom Line in Treating Hemorrhoids by Dori Stehlin Say the word hemorrhoids to just about anyone and they will either roll their eyes, moan or both. Invariably they will want to change the subject.According to the National Institutes of Health, about half the U.S. population over 50 have hemorrhoids."Hemorrhoids are one of the most common complaints a physician must evaluate," agrees Lee E. Smith, M.D., director of the division of colon and rectal surgery at the George Washington University Medical Center, Washington, D.C.Common, but rarely a serious risk to health, hemorrhoids are the result of too much pressure on the hemorrhoidal veins in the rectum. The strain of constipation, diarrhea and pregnancy can cause the veins to swell. Other factors such as obesity and liver disease can also increase pressure and cause hemorrhoids.There are two kinds of hemorrhoids--internal and external [see illustration]. Frequently, the only sign that internal hemorrhoids exist is bright red blood that appears on the surface of the stool, in the toilet bowl, or on the toilet paper. But, if the pressure and swelling continue, the hemorrhoidal veins may stretch out of shape, sometimes so much that they bulge through the anus to the outside of the body. The veins around the anus can also become swollen, causing external hemorrhoids. These swollen veins bleed easily, either from straining or rubbing, and irritation from draining mucus may cause itching in the anal area. If blood clots form in these hemorrhoids, the pain can be severe."If you see blood, it's probably hemorrhoids," says Smith. Hemorrhoids are the most common source of bleeding from the rectum and the anus. However, if the bleeding lasts for more than a couple of days, it's important to see a doctor for an exam. Smith stresses that a "thorough physical exam, not just talking about the symptoms" is essential."The unfortunate thing is every year I see somebody who has been seeing blood and they were treated as having hemorrhoids without really being examined, and they had a cancer," he says.Treatment for hemorrhoids depends not only on the severity of the symptoms, but also on the patient's reaction to those symptoms."Hemorrhoids don't cause cancer; they're a nuisance," says Smith. "Rarely do they cause severe anemia and rarely do they cause something that is hazardous to health. If the patient doesn't mind, then let them live with the hemorrhoids."Even though he's a surgeon, Smith considers surgery an option only after everything else has failed.Relieving the PressureThe first step in treating hemorrhoids is to relieve the pressure and straining. This can often be done by controlling constipation with a high-fiber diet, according to Barbara Frank, M.D., director of the division of gastroenterology at the Crozer-Chester Medical Center, Chester, Pa.Eating the right amounts of bran (the outer coating of grains, available mainly as cereals), as well as fruits, vegetables, and whole grains results in a soft, bulky stool that is easily eliminated without strain or pressure on the hemorrhoidal veins. (See box for list of good fiber sources.)"Bran is the cheapest way to go," says Smith, who also recommends bulk stool softeners (brand-name products include FiberCon, Metamucil, Citracil, and Serutan) as a way to relieve pressure and straining.Lots to drink, as long as it isn't alcohol, which can actually cause dehydration, is also important for the regularity that can relieve hemorrhoids you already have and prevent new ones.People should drink "several glasses [of liquid] a day, and it doesn't have to be just water," says Marilyn Stephenson, a registered dietitian with FDA's Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition. "Fruits and vegetables are high in fluids, too.""Several" may seem a little too fluid an amount, but people's needs vary, sometimes daily, depending on things like the weather or exercise."Especially in hot weather, a glass [of water] every couple of hours is very reasonable," says Smith.One thing to avoid when trying to relieve constipation is any laxative other than a stool softener, says Smith. Other laxatives frequently cause diarrhea, which can be just as rough on the hemorrhoidal veins as straining due to constipation, he explains.Besides an improved diet, other simple steps to relieve the irritation some hemorrhoids cause include:- warm soaks (sitz baths) three or four times a day- cold packs- good hygiene. (Be gentle about cleaning, though. Frank recommends using a soft, moist pad or even rinsing in the shower as an alternative to wiping.)OTC RemediesIf necessary, there are several nonprescription drugs available that can help relieve certain symptoms of hemorrhoids. FDA's review of those drugs, published in August 1990, found 33 active ingredients safe and effective for protecting the skin, reducing swelling, or relieving discomfort, itching and inflammation. At the same time, however, FDA banned more than 30 other ingredients that have not been proven safe and effective.Most of the approved ingredients are for external use on the skin, but some may also be used on mucous membranes just inside the rectum. The best drug depends on the particular individual's symptoms, and it may be advisable to consult a doctor or pharmacist about which one to buy, says William E. Gilbertson, director of FDA's division of over-the-counter drug evaluation.No ingredients to relieve pain, soreness and burning were approved for internal use because there are no nerve endings inside the rectum.Internal hemorrhoids "don't hurt and they don't itch," says Smith. "Pain means a fissure [break in the skin] or a thrombosed [blood-clot-filled] external hemorrhoid, but it doesn't mean internal hemorrhoid problems."Manufacturers had until August 1991, when the FDA regulations went into effect, to reformulate products that contained ingredients for pain, soreness and burning or relabel with the statement "for external use only" and a warning not to put the product into the rectum.In addition, nonprescription hemorrhoid remedy labels must include the statement "If condition worsens or does not improve within seven days, consult a doctor." Two other warnings--"Do not exceed the recommended daily dosage unless directed by a doctor" and "In case of bleeding, consult a doctor promptly"--must also be on the label.Surgical OptionsOccasionally, some form of surgery may be necessary to remove or destroy the hemorrhoid.One of the most common surgical methods is rubber band ligation. A tiny rubber band--diameter 1 millimeter (about one-twenty-fifth of an inch)--is fitted onto a special gun-like device. When the trigger is pulled, the rubber band is forced onto the base of the hemorrhoid. Because there are no nerve endings in the rectum, no anesthesia is necessary.It takes about a week for the strangled tissue to slough off and a scar to form. Rubber band ligation works best on first- and second-degree hemorrhoids. (See illustration.)Other surgical techniques for these less severe hemorrhoids include:- infrared photocoagulation--A specially designed device uses infrared light to create a small tissue-destroying burn around the base of the hemorrhoid.- laser coagulation--The laser causes a minor burn, which seals off the blood vessels. This results in the hemorrhoid being retained in a non-prolapsed position.- sclerotherapy--A solution (either quinine urea, sodium morrhuate, or phenol in oil) is injected into the hemorrhoid, which causes inflammation and eventual scarring that eliminates hemorrhoidal symptoms.Third- and fourth-degree hemorrhoids may have to be surgically removed, either with traditional scalpels or with lasers.Complications such as infection and incontinence are possible with all of these techniques.External HemorrhoidsBlood clots in external hemorrhoids are "like a black eye," says Smith. "Even if the patient does nothing, the clots will eventually disappear." Treating the pain and irritation with sitz baths, bulk stool softeners, and pain medication may be all that's necessary, he says.Sometimes, however, the clots are so painful the patient can't bear to wait, and traditional surgery to cut out the clots is necessary.But even surgery is only a temporary solution. If a person's diet isn't improved, the hemorrhoid may return. And even in the best of cases, in the end, "hemorrhoids don't go away, they just get better," says Smith. nDori Stehlin is a staff writer for FDA Consumer.Preventing ConstipationA fiber-rich diet can help prevent constipation, which is important because the strain caused by constipation is how many hemorrhoid problems begin. Good sources of fiber include:- potatoes- beans--kidney, navy, lima, pinto- whole-grain breads- bran- fresh fruits- vegetables, especially asparagus, brussels sprouts, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, corn, peas, kale, and parsnips.It will also help to limit these low- or no-fiber foods: ice cream, soft drinks, cheese, white bread, and meat.


----------



## pauly7582

It may be an anal fissure or piles mate. Do you have bulky solid faceas? High protein diet can cause this. Add a mountain of flax seeds in to soften it up. They contain a lot of soluble fibre which absorbs water. your doc should recognise this with a quick non invasive examination.

If the blood is dark, tar like in clots then more investigation is needed by your doc. This indicates a problem higher up in the bowel. Make sure he does this.


----------



## DRED

i had a lot of blood when going to the loo,usualy when i was constipated.

it looks bad in the loo but thats because the blood mixes with the water.

it was always bright red blood,i had to have the finger in the botty treatment which was not nice!

what had happened was when i was constipated the massive poo cut inside and everytime i had a dump it made it bleed again.

:thumb:


----------



## Alex The Kid

It could be ucclerative colitus which i have know which is basically ulcers build up in the colon which isnt nothing too worrying mate if you get it looked at now..


----------



## Tatyana

Alex The Kid said:


> It could be ucclerative colitus which i have know which is basically ulcers build up in the colon which isnt nothing too worrying mate if you get it looked at now..


Ulcerative colitis is nothing to worry about?

Are you serious?

That and Crohn's disease are both evil, evil, evil, and I wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy.

They have to remove huge sections of the bowel and people often end up with colostomy bags.


----------



## Littleluke

I'd personally go to the docs asap. If it's really bad mate get to A&E. It can't be right.


----------



## Rosko

If at any point during the examination you feel 2 hands on your shoulders..........


----------



## Rebus

I had something similar a while back and went i had to have a jobby, i literally had to hold the toilet seat, clench my teeth so as not to scream to much. Mine turned out to be a fissure right at the entrance. Major pain. Ive also had it since, but this time it wasnt a fissure it was just a pile rupturing from within which has already been mentioned.

Tends to happen when i diet as im on low carbs. Keeping fibre in the diet and or adding olive oil helped in the last diet as it kept things loose so no straining. Id still get it looked at though to be sure.


----------



## donggle

haha leeston i was waiting for someone to post that picture. the only time i bleed out me bum if when i rub too hard.

i end up walking like john wayne with an ****hole like the japanese flag.


----------



## hackskii

Girl4 said:


> On a serious not though is it bright red blood or brown/darker?
> 
> If it's brown/dark then this would probably suggest that it has come from higher up/further inside you or is old blood which has been inside a while.(Not a good sign)
> 
> If it's bright red flesh blood then it's more than likely just from the outside/just inside your a**e such as a tear/piles.


This is a good observation.

Dark is further up like ulsers, red is lower like pallips(sp), hemmerouds(sp), I remember my mom having diverticualitus(sp).

Hell, I need to spell bette to do this....lol

Either way, excessive blood is not good.........


----------



## TGF 3

not trying to freak you out mate but i would go to the doc and have this checked out asap, i work in colorectal cancer diagnostics and one of first/highest ranked tests is a faecal occult blood test (test for haemoglobin in stool) as almost all cancers bleed, but so do adenomas and some irritable bowel disorders. But i would still get it checked asap, your GP will prob refer you to a specialist for a colonoscopy but better safe than sorry!


----------



## ghostdog

thanks a lot guys, and thanks again for cheerin me up some I was turnin into a right mishog thinkin I'm doomed!

Well I went A&E after a sleepless friday night and it turns out it's just piles, coughed up some blood too which was completely out the blue and after gettin poked and prodded turns out I've burst more vessels in my throat... sometimes when I lift heavy I sit in the rest period feeling like my throat's bruised and strangeled so that explains a lot.

sad thing is first thought I had was relief I can carry on with the gym! it's not like I'm overly hardcore or ever gonna make a competition, but man I was terrified of wasting away in bed somewhere.

thanks again guys have a good week:beer:


----------



## TGF 3

good to hear it mate!

good luck with your goals


----------



## Madeira Jon

*ghostdog*

*
*So glad mate that things turned out more or less OK> I know the relief you must have felt, almost like crying for sheer joy eh? been through that stage myself when I had same anal bleeding problem and it wasn't cancer. Hope you achieve your goals.


----------



## megatron

ghostdog said:


> thanks a lot guys, and thanks again for cheerin me up some I was turnin into a right mishog thinkin I'm doomed!
> 
> Well I went A&E after a sleepless friday night and it turns out it's just piles, coughed up some blood too which was completely out the blue and after gettin poked and prodded turns out I've burst more vessels in my throat... sometimes when I lift heavy I sit in the rest period feeling like my throat's bruised and strangeled so that explains a lot.
> 
> sad thing is first thought I had was relief I can carry on with the gym! it's not like I'm overly hardcore or ever gonna make a competition, but man I was terrified of wasting away in bed somewhere.
> 
> thanks again guys have a good week:beer:


Sounds like you're holding your breath when lifting mate.


----------



## Alex The Kid

Tatyana said:


> Ulcerative colitis is nothing to worry about?
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> That and Crohn's disease are both evil, evil, evil, and I wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy.
> 
> They have to remove huge sections of the bowel and people often end up with colostomy bags.


 What i meant was if you get it looked at now you can control it which i have done the longer you leave it then you could end up with the bags. Not very nice.


----------



## Ironhorse

Alex The Kid said:


> What i meant was if you get it looked at now you can control it which i have done the longer you leave it then you could end up with the bags. Not very nice.


Entirely depends on what sort of colitis/chrohns you have, had serious uc and had to have all my colon cut out or i would have died, they then basically cut my small intestines up a bit and formed a j pouch inside me over 5 surgeries, which means i can go to the toilet normally.

Was hell, but it saved my life.


----------



## hackskii

Ironhorse said:


> Entirely depends on what sort of colitis/chrohns you have, had serious uc and had to have all my colon cut out or i would have died, they then basically cut my small intestines up a bit and formed a j pouch inside me over 5 surgeries, which means i can go to the toilet normally.
> 
> Was hell, but it saved my life.


That sounds very bad.

How old are you if I may ask?


----------



## Ironhorse

hackskii said:


> That sounds very bad.
> 
> How old are you if I may ask?


Im 28. my last surgery was in 2006.


----------



## pea head

no.my money is on it been worse than that.as you can see,there is no blood so IMO its got to be serious mate.try some prep h.


----------



## Chil

Its often a sign of colitis which is an inflammatory bowel disease (not IBS) It can be treated efficiently once diagnosed but I would try not to worry too much untill you see the doc. Hopefully its something small.


----------



## hackskii

Isnt Crohn's Disease a Irritable bowl disease too?


----------



## tommyboy123

Crohns is inflammation disease of the small and large intestine. It swells and is very painful and sensitive.

Ive been looking all this up as I have been diagnosed two weeks ago with severe ulcerative colitis, which is inflammation of the large intestine (colon) causd by numerous ulcers that secrete puss and blood.

Irritable bowel disease is completely different and much more minor.

Id give anything to only have IBS.......but looking on the bright side its better than crohns or cancer!

On prescription steroids and anti-inflammitory drugs to help control it......only time will tell!

(yes im crapping myself......literally and metaphorically!)


----------



## Robsta

i hope things get better for you mate.....


----------



## Robsta

Jamz, can you please post words that are part of the English Language as i have no idea whatsoever you said in that post....


----------



## delhibuilder

thanks for clearing this up, i had blood in my stool for 2 days all gone now.


----------

